# أحتاج تركيبة حساسة للضوء



## رضا كامل (9 ديسمبر 2010)

اخوتي الكرام السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
أقوم بتصنيع اللوحات الطبوعة للاليكترونيات بطرق مختلفة .
تتكوناللوحة من سطح من مادة صلبة عازلة للكهرباء مثل البكاليت أو نوع من الفايبر جلاس مخصص لهذا الغرض و مغطاه بطبقة من النحاس الموصل جيدا للكهرباء بسمك قليل 
تعتمد الطرق كلها على استخدام مادة تغطي طبقة النحاس في الأماكن المطلوب عمل توصيلات بها ،
هذه المادة تكون غير قابلة للذوبان في الماء و مقاومة للحماض و الأملاح .
و هي عادة تكون نوعا من أنواع الأحبار .
ثم يتم غمر اللوح في محلول كلوريد الحديديك فتتآكل الأجزاء غير المطلوبة من النحاس و تتبقى فقط التوصيلات .
و هناك طريقة أكثر سهولة لعمل الوحدات قليلة العدد تعتمد على طلاء اللوح النحاسي بمادة حساسة للضوء بحيث يتم تعريض أجزاء منها للأشعة فوق البنفسجية لفترة محددة و حجب أجزاء أخرى .
تكون هذه المادة على شكل محلوليترك بعد الطلاء ليجف في العتمة بعيدا عن الضوء المباشر .
يحدث تحول في الأجزاء التي تعرضت للضوء فتتحول في خواصها من مادة قابلة للذوبان في الماء الى مادة غير قابلة للذوبان و تتحمل الأحماض و الكيماويات .
أو العكس ، بمعنى أن تكون المادة في الأصل مقومة للأحماض و لا تذوب ثم بعد التعرض تقبل الذوبان في الماء
يتم ازالة النحاس غير المرغوب ايضا بمحلول كلوريد الحديديك .

المطلوب هو تركيب محلول الطلاء الحساس للضوء بحيث يمكن عمله في المنزل يدويا .
فهل يفيدني أحد في ذلك و له الشكر مقدما ؟


----------



## رضا كامل (10 ديسمبر 2010)

يبدو أن هذه المعلومة صعبة المنال حقا !!!
شكرا جزيلا على أية حال .


----------



## COCl2 (30 ديسمبر 2010)

اذا قصدك الطبقة الفضية اللي على السطح: معدن السيليكون ومعدن السيليكون شبه موصل وحساس للضوء و بيصنعوا منه الخلايا الشمسية (بدي حاول اصنعه بس في اشياء ابدى منه حاليا)
كمان ما في معدن نحاس بالدارات الالكترونية على حد علمي


----------



## رضا كامل (31 ديسمبر 2010)

COCl2 قال:


> اذا قصدك الطبقة الفضية اللي على السطح: معدن السيليكون ومعدن السيليكون شبه موصل وحساس للضوء و بيصنعوا منه الخلايا الشمسية (بدي حاول اصنعه بس في اشياء ابدى منه حاليا)
> كمان ما في معدن نحاس بالدارات الالكترونية على حد علمي



عفوا يا أخي الكريم إن كنت قد قصرت في بيان ما أقصد و شكرا جزيلا لإهتمامك بالرد .

أنا أقصد الآتي :

لدي ما يلي :
1 - لدي سطح نحاسي ، هو لوح سمكه حوالي ملليمتر من مادة عازلة ملصق عليه طبقة نحاسية في سمك الورقة أو أقل .
2 - لدي صورة مطبوعة على ورق شفاف " فيلم " .
3 - لدي محلول مركز من مادة كيميائية هي ملح كلوريد الحديديك .

و :
4 - أحتاج الى مادة حساسة للضوء + محلول المظهر / المثبت الخاص بها 

المادة الحساسة للضوء أدهن بها السطح النحاسي ليصبح مثل ورقة طباعة الصور : حساسا للضوء ،
ثم أضع عليه الفيلم و أعرضه لمصدر ضوئي ليتم نقل الصورة الى السطح النحاسي ثم يزال الفيلم الشفاف بعد تمام فترة التعريض ويوضع في محلول التثبيت / التظهير لفترة معينة .
ثم يغسل اللوح النحاسي بعدها بالماء لتنظيفه من بقايا المحلول بعد أن أدت مهمتها .

5 - يتم غمر اللوح النحاسي في محلول ملح كلوريد الحديديك في اناء بلاستيكي فيحدث تفاعل تبادل مزدوج بين النحاس ( الأجزاء غير المعزولة فقط ) و بين كلوريد الحديديك فيترسب الحديد في قاع الإناء و يتآكل السطح النحاسي لحلول النحاس محل الحديد في المحلول 

هنا : التعريض للضوء أدى الى تحول في طبيعة المادة الحساسة للضوء .

فإن كانت قبل التعريض تتأثر بالمحاليل الكيميائية ، فإنها بعد التعريض تتصلد و لا تعود تتأثر بها ،
و بذلك فإن المادة الواقعة تحت الأجزاء الشفافة من الفيلم تتصلد و تعزل السطح النحاسي الواقع تحتها . و تحميه من التأثر بمحلول ملح كلوريد الحديديك .
بينما تتآكل بسهولة الأجزاء الواقعة تحت المساحات المعتمة من الفيلم .
ينتج عن ذلك حفر الصورة على النحاس بكافة تفاصيلها .
مع ملاحظة أن الصورة هنا هي مجرد خطوط متصلة و منفصلة و لا يوجد بها تدرجات أو ظلال 
أي مجرد مساحات صريحة : يوجد نحاس / لا يوجد نحاس .

هذه الطريقة تستخدم في صناعة اللوحات المطبوعة للدوائر الاليكترونية .

أما عن السليكون فهو عازل و ليس شبه موصل في حد ذاته و يتم تحويله الى شبه موصل باضافة شوائب محسوبة المقدار من مواد معينة تعطيه قدرا محسوبا من التوصيل و يكون إما بزيادة الكترون للمدار الخارجي لذرة السليكون أو بانقاص اليكترون منه فينتج لنا مادة شبه موصلة من النوع السالب أو الموجب بالترتيب ، يتم منها عمل الوصلات الثنائية bipolar junctions و لها حسابات يطول شرحها و لكن تجدها في مراجع الإليكترونيات التي تشرح أشباه الموصلات .

أما عن النحاس فهو مكون أساسي في البوردات و الكروت الإليكترونية لأنه يقوم فيها مقام أسلاك التوصيل بين عناصر الدائرة .

الأمر إذن يتعلق بتصنيع البوردات التي تثبت عليها عناصر الدوائر الإليكترونية و ليس بتصنيع خلايا شمسية ، فعفوا إن كنت قد قصرت في التوضيح بغير قصد .


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (31 ديسمبر 2010)

الاخ العزيز رضا كنا من قبل ان تتوافر المادة الحساسة للضوء الخاصة بتصوير شبلونات الطباعة نقوم بتصنيعها من الجيلاتين المضاف اليه داىكرومات البوتاسيوم وهى المادة الفعالة التى تتأثر بالضوء ويمكن ايضا استخدامها مع انواع من البوليمرات لنفس الغرض للامانة ثباتها كان اقل من الانواع الحديثة ولكنها ادت الغرض لمدة طويله قبل ظهور الحديثة


----------



## رضا كامل (31 ديسمبر 2010)

عبدالقادر2 قال:


> الاخ العزيز رضا كنا من قبل ان تتوافر المادة الحساسة للضوء الخاصة بتصوير شبلونات الطباعة نقوم بتصنيعها من الجيلاتين المضاف اليه داىكرومات البوتاسيوم وهى المادة الفعالة التى تتأثر بالضوء ويمكن ايضا استخدامها مع انواع من البوليمرات لنفس الغرض للامانة ثباتها كان اقل من الانواع الحديثة ولكنها ادت الغرض لمدة طويله قبل ظهور الحديثة



أشكرك على المرور الجميل أخي الغالي عبد القادر .

نعم يا أخي هذه المادة ـ البيكرومات أو الداي كرومات ــ مازالت تستعمل مع الجيلاتين بجانب منتجات السيريكول الجاهزة التي نشتريها لطباعة البوردات بالسيلك سكرين من شركة محمد فتحي عبد الحميد شارع عبد الجليل بميدان ابن سندر بحدائق القبة .

و لعلى أذكر هنا أننا كنا احيانا عندما لا يتوافر لنا الجيلاتين الخام أو الجاهز و نكون في عجلة من أمرنا كنا نستخدم زلال البيض مع البيكرومات و ندهن به حرير الشبلونة بغرض التصوير عليه في حالة الاستعجال الشديد و الكمية القليلة لأن الشبلونة لم تكن تتحمل طباعة كميات كبيرة حتى تبدأ المادة في التساقط و تتلف الصورة على الشبلونة .

المشكلة الحقيقية في السيلك سكرين أنه مكلف مالا و جهدا و لذلك يصلح لطباعة كميات انتاجية عند عمل الشبلونة بشكل ملائم ، بينما أحتاج الى الماد الحساسة لتصنيع قطع مفردة لن تتكرر و بالتالي فعمل شبلونة لها يتكلف جهدا و مالا كثيرين و تصبح غير عملية مطلقا .

و قد جربت هذه التركيبات سواء الجاهزة أو المعتمدة على الجيلاتين أو الزلال على البوردة مباشرة و لكن ثبات المادة و التصاقها على سطح النحاس كان ضعيفا فكانت المادة الحساسة تسقط كلها من على النحاس عند وضعه في محلول الكلوريد الساخن أو البارد حتى ، فتتلف البوردة تماما .

و لكن كان هناك منتج ظهر في الأسواق منذ سنوات عديدة على شكل اسبراي للرش على البوردة ، كان يأتي في علبة بخاخ مثل علبة البيروسول تماما تحت اسم positive 20 .

كان هذا الاسبراي يستخدم في رش سطح البوردة النحاسي فتصير مغطاة بطبقة حساسة للضوء و نعرضها لمصباح فوق البنفسجية للتصوير .

و كنا بعد التصوير نضع البوردة في محلول صودا كاوية بتركيز 29 جرام/ لتر ماء مقطر للتثبيت و الاظهار ثم يغسل بالماء و يوضع في محلول الكلوريد لعمل الـ etching للنحاس .

لكن هذه المادة كانت غالية و نادرة التوافر و حاليا غير متوافرة بالسوق ، و طبعا لا نعلم شيئا عن تركيبتها .

لذلك كنت آمل في معرفة طريقة تصنيعها من خبراء الكيمياء بمنتدانا الكبير فلا أظنها تصعب عليهم .

و تقبل شكري و تقديري لشخصكم الكريم .


----------



## COCl2 (31 ديسمبر 2010)

المادة حساسة للضوء شو اسمها بالانكليزي (اسم المواد الكيماوية اللي فيها) لاني ما تعاملت معها من قبل مشان هيك ما بعرف بس اذا عطيتني الأسم يمكن بقدر أجد تركيبها 
على فكرة السيليكون شبه موصل و ليس عازل


----------



## رضا كامل (31 ديسمبر 2010)

COCl2 قال:


> المادة حساسة للضوء شو اسمها بالانكليزي (اسم المواد الكيماوية اللي فيها) لاني ما تعاملت معها من قبل مشان هيك ما بعرف بس اذا عطيتني الأسم يمكن بقدر أجد تركيبها
> على فكرة السيليكون شبه موصل و ليس عازل



إسمها العام كتركيبة تجارية هو photo resist يا أخي العزيز .

أما المواد الكيماوية المكونة لها و طريقة عمل التركيبة فهذا هو ما أسأل عنه أنا في هذا الموضوع .

حياك الله و جزاك خيرا و أقدرك على مساعدتي و شكر سعيك .


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (1 يناير 2011)

بالنسبة للمادة الحساسه uv احنا بستخدمها وهى فعلا احيانا كتير غير متوفرة بالسوق وان شاء الله احاول افيدك فى تركيبها لاننا قطعنا شوط كبير ولكن لاستخدامها فى الطباعة واعتقد تنفع لك لانه نفس الفكره هو مستحلب يجف جيدا مع الاشعة البنفسجيه


----------



## رضا كامل (1 يناير 2011)

عبدالقادر2 قال:


> بالنسبة للمادة الحساسه uv احنا بستخدمها وهى فعلا احيانا كتير غير متوفرة بالسوق وان شاء الله احاول افيدك فى تركيبها لاننا قطعنا شوط كبير ولكن لاستخدامها فى الطباعة واعتقد تنفع لك لانه نفس الفكره هو مستحلب يجف جيدا مع الاشعة البنفسجيه



بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا
منتظر على أحر من الجمر .


----------



## COCl2 (1 يناير 2011)

[FONT=&quot]السلام عليكم[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]المادة [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Diazonaphthoquinone[/FONT][FONT=&quot] ([/FONT]C10H6N2O[FONT=&quot])[/FONT][FONT=&quot] + راتنج فينول فورم الدهيد [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Diazonaphthoquinone[/FONT][FONT=&quot] هاد المصيبة [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]الراتنج يفترض يكون متوافر بالسوق و يمكن عدة أنواع ممكن تستعمل بداله حتى تركيبه ليس مشكلة (بالنسبة الي المشكلة الفينول (بيتحضر من البنزين بس ما عرفت وقتها كيف افصله)) [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Photo reset[/FONT][FONT=&quot] (صورة مقاومة) له نوعين:[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]موجب: المنطقة المعرضة للضوء تزال[/FONT][FONT=&quot],[/FONT][FONT=&quot] غير المعرضة تبقى [/FONT][FONT=&quot],[/FONT][FONT=&quot] مشان هيك أسمه البخاخ اللي حكيت عنه [/FONT][FONT=&quot]positive 20[/FONT][FONT=&quot] (حاولت أجد مكوناته بس ما لقيت شي لكن غالبا نفس المادة)[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ساب: المنطقة غير المعرضة للضوء تبقى[/FONT][FONT=&quot],[/FONT][FONT=&quot] المعرضة تزال (موادها أسهل من الموجب)[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Photo reset[/FONT][FONT=&quot] معناها صور مقاومة= بحالتنا صورة عن الدارة تقاوم الماء[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]UV[/FONT][FONT=&quot] +[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Diazonaphthoquinone[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]<--[/FONT][FONT=&quot] كيتين [/FONT]R'R''C=C=O[FONT=&quot] يتفاعل مع الماء [/FONT][FONT=&quot]<--[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT]indene carboxylic acid[FONT=&quot] (عديم الذوبان بالماء) + [/FONT]NaOH[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]<--[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT]indene carboxylic sodium[FONT=&quot] (يذوب بالماء)[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Diazonaphthoquinone[/FONT][FONT=&quot] + ظلام [/FONT][FONT=&quot]<--[/FONT][FONT=&quot] يبقى [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Diazonaphthoquinone[/FONT][FONT=&quot] لا يذوب بالماء[/FONT][FONT=&quot]<--[/FONT][FONT=&quot] يبقى فوق النحاس [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]أنا اول مرة بسمع ب [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Diazonaphthoquinone[/FONT][FONT=&quot] و [/FONT]indene carboxylic acid[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]أما ثنائي كرومات البوتاسيوم + جيلاتين + ضوء [/FONT][FONT=&quot]<--[/FONT][FONT=&quot] تصلب ثم إضافة ماء [/FONT][FONT=&quot]<--[/FONT][FONT=&quot] المتصلب يبقى والسائل يجرف [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]اضطريت افهم طباعة الدارة حتى ابدأ البحث عن هي المادة (مالها خسارة)[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]على اية حال اذا الواحد بحث منيح بيلاقي التركيب (طبعا حيكون غير مفصل و اذا كان مفصل حيكون فيه تمويه) [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]أسئلتي:[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]1- هي المادة يفترض تكون على اللوحة تبع الدارة و تكون مغطاة [/FONT],[FONT=&quot] ليش بدك تركبها اذا كانت جاهزة عندك ؟ ولا بدك تعمل كل الدارة (تحط النحاس فوق العازل بعدين تطلي)[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]2- اذا حاليا ما عمتستعمل [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Diazonaphthoquinone[/FONT][FONT=&quot] شو المادة اللي عمتستعملها [/FONT][FONT=&quot]؟ [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]3- قريت فوق كأن مشكلتك بس أن المادة الحساسة لا تلصق يعني انت بحاجة لمادة بتلصق بشكل جيد و ليس [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Diazonaphthoquinone[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]؟[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]4- كاتب فوق ثنائي كرومات البوتاسيوم و هي بتسبب التصلب بالتعرض للضوء [/FONT],[FONT=&quot] كيف يعني بترسم الدارة بالعكس ؟ [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]5- [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Diazonaphthoquinone[/FONT][FONT=&quot] هل المادة بتستحق أن الواحد يتعب بالبحث عنها و يركبها (طبعا سأعرض تركيبها اذا نجحت بتركيبها) لانها بصراحة البحث عنها شكله حياخذ وقت كثير واذا رخيصة أو متوافرة لا تستحق الواحد يتعب عليها ؟[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]حتى الآن لم ابحث عن التركيب بس عمبستكشف شو هي المادة [/FONT],[FONT=&quot] الاستكشاف أخذ وقت طويل كيف حيكون التركيب[/FONT]


----------



## zeid25 (3 يناير 2011)

اخي الكريم 
سؤالك واضح تماما والمادة المستعملة هي نفسها سواء من اجل صنع اللوحات الألكترونية أو من اجل صنع الأختام أو ما يسمى بالزنكوكراف
هذه المواد الحساسة للضوء منها موجب ومنها سالب وتتوفر في الأسواق تحت الأسم التجاري
Positive 20 - negative 20 
وتسمى ايضا lacquer lies in the wave length range 340 to 420 nm, 
وتسمى ايضا PHOTO COPYING LAKER 
واما التركيب الكيميائي العلمي لها فيسمى :
Liquid photo-positive resist based on o-naphto-chinon-diazide and Novolack
مشكلة هذه المادة أنها تفقد فعاليتها بعد مرور سنة ونصف على تصنيعها . وبعد ذلك تفقد المادة فعاليتها ودرجة التصاقها بالنحاس او غيره
هذا كل ما لدي من معلومات .
تحياتي


----------



## COCl2 (5 يناير 2011)

هي براءة اختراع فيها تحضير مفصل (غالبا في تمويه شوي)
http://www.freepatentsonline.com/5368977.html


----------



## COCl2 (5 يناير 2011)

[font=&quot]غلطة ما كان لازم أرسل شي لأنك حتى ما تنازلت تجاوب على أسئلتي [/font]
[font=&quot]شكلك مقامك أعلى بكثير من أنك تجيب على أسئلتي[/font]


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (6 يناير 2011)

عفوا يا اخى احيانا كثيرة يمر الانسان منا بظروف تمنعه من الرد واعتقد ان الاخ الذى سئل من مصر ونحن لدينا مشكلات الان تمنع الكثير منا حتى من مجرد التفكير
وشكرا لك على معلوماتك القيمه والحكمة فى المنتدى ان المناقشات علنيه حتى يستفيد السائل و المتابع ايضا ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## المقدسي2011 (24 يناير 2011)

*تسلم ايدك وجزاك الله كل الخير في الدنيا والآخرة*​


----------



## fady morgan (11 يونيو 2013)

اخي الفاضل يطلق على هذة التركيبة (حساس للزنكوغراف ) و هي سهلة التحضير تعتمد علي المادة الفعالة ( بيكرومات امونيوم ) مع الغراء و لكن انواع من الغراء مخصصة لهذا الغرض


----------



## chemist97 (28 يونيو 2013)

المواد الحساسة للضوء كثيره منها المستخدم فى تصنيع الدوائر الالكترونية المطبوعة ومنها مايستخدم فى السلك اسكرين او الزنكغراف والمظهرات وغيرها والان بمصر تقدر تشترى المادة الحساسة للضوء لاى استخدام


----------



## Babils (1 فبراير 2015)

*سلام عليكم كيف أقوم بتصنيع البديل عن المادة الحساسة لضوء تكون تابتة لمدة طويل 
أخ عبدالقادر2 هل وجدت التركيب التي
قلت **شاء الله احاول افيدك فى تركيبها لاننا قطعنا شوط كبير ولكن لاستخدامها فى الطباعة واعتقد تنفع لك لانه نفس الفكره هو مستحلب يجف جيدا مع الاشعة البنفسجيه
دلنا عليها ومكونتها نعملها شكرا لك​*


----------

